# Copperhead Gen 2 with 60HP Etec and Jackplate



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My skiff is about exactly where yours is.
I run the 17 for heavy loads 
But my fastest prop so far is an old style omc sst that my prop guy cut down to a 12 3/4 x21.
Still get up quick, a lot more bowlift than the 17 tho but hauls the mail.
And has a very efficient cruise of (gps both ways) 25-26mph at 3000 rpm.

Fastest ive gotten it so far was 47mph (gps) at 5850rpm
Very light load.
Since then ive gone up two more holes on the mounting bracket


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting your numbers. I have a 19 & 21p Rogue to try with my 60 E-Tec soon. I'll post my findings as soon as I can.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

High + Dry Adventures said:


> Tried a few more props
> 
> 13.25 x 19 Rapture 3 blade cupped 36.5 mph at 5800rpm
> 
> ...



First, yes I realize the thread is 3 years old.

I am looking to change my banged up prop on a 60 etec and while looking at the 13.25 x 18 4 blade Turbo mentioned above, it is shown as a yamaha prop. Is this a problem? 

If the original poster or anyone else has any idea I would really appreciate the insight.

Thanks,


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You mean 5 years? Couldn't help but bust on you. Sorry no info on the prop but @paint it black is pretty experienced with etecs and props on copperheads.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

lmao!! too funny

currently running a 15p 4 blade rogue, perfect RPMs but looking for more top end and less focus on holeshot. 

Wondering if the same pitch prop, but a 3 blade viper will keep me in same RPM range, as a second question.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lpg said:


> lmao!! too funny
> 
> currently running a 15p 4 blade rogue, perfect RPMs but looking for more top end and less focus on holeshot.
> 
> Wondering if the same pitch prop, but a 3 blade viper will keep me in same RPM range, as a second question.


I had the best results on my copperhead spinning a 20 pitch Raker. It's what I am also spinning on my Salt Marsh Heron with the 60 Etec and have gotten the best results from it.

And I personally drove Ryan's Copperhead (High & Dry - the original poster of this thread) and my Copperhead had much better hole shot, and overall performance with the Raker than he did with whatever the prop he was running was.

The 20 pitch Raker gave me 5600-5800 RPM's on the Copperhead, with top speeds regularly in the 39-41 range. Hitting a highest speed of 42-43mph on the right situation.

My Heron does 5800-6000 rpm's, doing 38MPH WOT, and I've seen ~40.7 mph in the right situations.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Just want to say thanks for a reply after so long. Going to give the raker a shot!


----------

